# [Perl] codage accent



## jacobrl (27 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

j'essaye de faire un modification depuis le terminal avec la commande :

perl -pi -e 's/WordToFind/ReplaceWithThisWord/' *.fileExtension


si je fait :

perl -pi -e 's/"test"/"alpha"/' *.html

ca marche mais si je veux remplacer les "é" dans mes fichiers html par &eacute; ca marcha pas dans le terminal :

perl -pi -e 's/"é"/"alpha"/' *.html

le "é" est vu remplacer par "\303\251" et j'ai même essayer le code &#234; mais rien.

cordialement,

ludovic


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2006)

jacobrl a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> j'essaye de faire un modification depuis le terminal avec la commande :
> 
> ...


*.html -> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

&eacute; -> iso-8859-1

e\314\201


----------

